# Solar-fired A/C gas absorption chilling



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/General/10060367.html



> We supply solar-fired absorption chillers, closed-circuit cooling towers, air-handling units and fan coil units for the very first platinum-rated green building in the UAE. With the solar-fired chiller. â¦
> 
> â¦ In simple terms, you can recover all costs within five to seven years, depending on the scale of the project. It's hard to estimate the average savings per family. Solar thermal projects require a lot of space and have high initial costs, putting them beyond the reach of individual users.


This company makes and installs solar-fired A/C units for office buildings and factorys.

And says that there pay-back period is seven years.

Now we have seen folks working on small ones for home use, and here they are doing it large scale. This should be incentive for more folks to work on the small units.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Someday ET we will see a lot more of it.
It does work.
Nice little blurb,thanks.

BooBoo


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

nice article...
but I'd really like to see the product... cause I'd like to buy one... have read about lots of great things I'd love to have (waiting 5 years now for the portable fuel cell generators... they'd promised to market them within a year... glad I didn't hold my breath)...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I think a LOT of people would love to have one of these units on their homes. A/C is THE biggest draw on electricity around here.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

The ones that I find on the WWW, are generally HUGE units that cost $$$$.

One that was built by a guy, homemade and of questionable functionality.

This is a MAJOR area where further development needs to be done.

Regions where they use more A/C are also the same regions where Solar-powered stuff works better too.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

texican said:


> nice article...
> but I'd really like to see the product... cause I'd like to buy one... have read about lots of great things I'd love to have (waiting 5 years now for the portable fuel cell generators... they'd promised to market them within a year... glad I didn't hold my breath)...


They're out there but you may lose your breath with the price tag..

http://sunelco.com/sunelcostore/productinfo.aspx?productid=405&categoryid=84&startpage=1

I'm working on a propane fridge/water heater combo. It would be nice to have a supply of hot water in the kitchen without using any more energy..

A propane fridge will freeze everything inside of it if you crank it up. The flame never changes in size. It diverts the cooling gasses away from the exchanger via the temperature control. Wouldn't it be nice to cool your house with a few pilot lite sized flames? Collect cold at night and use it during the day. Sounds doable to me..


----------

